# Jaw jackers



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So...3 seasons with them now and I have to say...it almost feels like cheating a little...I started out running light rods for panfish..primarily perch and the results were astounding. After years with too ups I finally have so.egging with 80 to 90 percent hook up ratio...I've popped crappie...2 walleye...and a catfish on them since...along with a ton more panfish. They handle a wide variety of baits and a large range of rods...I'm starting to wonder how long it will be before they are no long considered a tip up due to their success rate.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I like mine. Wish I had a chance to use em this past season :/


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I've used mine on 9 trips and never could hook a fish. Not sure what the issue was but it never set the hook.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I bet they would make the Michigan trips a little more fun. I have always used traditional hand line tip ups for the pike but the jaw jackers would have to be awesome.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I look at it like this. Its a free rod and many tunes the jj rids have saved the day fir me. Id say with a 1/16 or 1/8 iz jig head tipped with a minnow i typically average about 70 percent hookup rate. I love em!!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Ha, like others I've only seen them in use. Bought one last year and never got to use it. Hope to get the chance to wear it out this year.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If your Jawjacker is not hooking very well go to a higher rated rod. I find that the medium light rod is the lightest I can use. Ultras and even lighter action rods do not perform well with the jawjacker. I suspect that the lighter rods do not have the backbone to set the hook properly. A medium action 28 to 30 inch seems about perfect to me for the JJs. The tension adjust will help fine tune the setup also.

I have 4 but rarely use all 4. On a slow day I will use 2 JJ, one deadstick and one I constantly jig with. If success was a reason to outlaw something. My snitch rod setup would probably be outlawed first. That thing is just flat deadly.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I run dock demons with my JJ's. Just had them out last night for some fresh hot sauce.


----------

